# LST & topping



## svchop889 (Jun 21, 2009)

has anyone topped then LSTd a plant before?


----------



## jollytime (Jun 21, 2009)

Sure have! Wats up


----------



## GreenMagic (Jun 21, 2009)

do u sujest it?
i think i might jus top mine...
but in the future lst into bonzai.
youtube... sadly.


----------



## svchop889 (Jun 22, 2009)

im basically just asking i think LST is the way to go but im curious if anyone has done bolth to the same plant


----------



## putillor09 (Jun 23, 2009)

can you fim then tie it down or whats the best way to get the most bud!


----------



## grow space (Jun 23, 2009)

yeah man-just topped my plants few days ago-check it out(pics and shit)--- https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/205013-how-top-your-plants-then.html


----------



## GreenMagic (Jun 23, 2009)

i just did that an hour ago^^^^
lolz rep+


----------



## svchop889 (Jun 24, 2009)

sweet thanks for the rep+


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jun 24, 2009)

svchop889 said:


> sweet thanks for the rep+








https://www.rollitup.org/members/weedsofdestiny-82399-albums-outdoor-picture836024-dscf1646.jpg[/IMG]







It works it works!


----------



## Quickee (Jun 24, 2009)

lol i fail at lst..ive tried and tried and topped and toopped


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jun 24, 2009)

Quickee said:


> lol i fail at lst..ive tried and tried and topped and toopped


 
at what stages do you top and lst?


----------



## Hilltop112 (Jun 24, 2009)

I believe topping is done in veg and Lst is done up pretty much till harvest, correct me if im wrong


----------



## Quickee (Jun 24, 2009)

weedsofdestiny said:


> at what stages do you top and lst?


well it depends on what kinda of lst im trying..i usally top every 3 nodes for more branches..or jus two colas top right before flower..lst i try very young...my side branch just never come out enough to pull them down


----------



## zinga (Jun 25, 2009)

when you tie the plant down and the branches start to grow upwards is it possible to top them like you would normally to an untied plant and get more yield


----------



## svchop889 (Jun 25, 2009)

yeah i would assume so, that's what I've been asking you could to more to the plant in a shorter amount of time by combining the two i think i would LST first then top then lst again


----------



## svchop889 (Jul 11, 2009)

u could essentially make like a weed bush if you worked at one plant for long enough


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jul 11, 2009)

svchop889 said:


> u could essentially make like a weed bush if you worked at one plant for long enough


 

perhaps something that looks like my avatar???


----------



## drifter1978 (Jul 11, 2009)

yeah man big and beautiful

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/122840-multi-strain-grow-journal.html

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/134612-ak47-harvest.html


----------



## svchop889 (Jul 11, 2009)

yeah but give it years so that its root system can take in enough nutrients and water like some S#!t you would see in amsterdam lol


----------



## iBlaze DrO (Jul 14, 2009)

yea i guess its safe to top and lst
im doin it now with thai super skunk
my grow is in my sig


----------



## grow space (Jul 15, 2009)

i would recommend anyone topping and lst.if you do not want to top, then its fine, but LST is so sweet and you can contraol your plant height even without topping and it will def. increase the overall yield.


----------



## svchop889 (Jul 16, 2009)

i guess the possibilties are endless if you have enough patience i wouldn't recommend doing too much at once. A plant cant only handle so much at once before it says f u and dies especially a younger plant mayb someone should try this with an old mother plant to see if continued growth will yield a harvest


----------



## jebus2029 (Feb 17, 2010)

I LST'ed this one when it was about 8" tall. Just wrapped it around the pot. The nodes were super close to each other and you can see on the stalk where I chopped a bunch of branches off to give each branch more room. I topped and thinned her out 2 weeks before flowering and continued to adjust the LST'ing throughout flowering to keep an even canopy and spread the branches evenly apart.


----------



## SuperLemonMe (Feb 17, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Wgk7K3VHf8


----------

